# AnaSCI Music Thread



## AnaSCI

This thread will be for other type of music and music videos aside from Marshall's Metal-Music thread


----------



## odin

AnaSCI said:


> This thread will be for other type of music and music videos aside from Marshall's Metal-Music thread



Cool, thank you!:headbang:


----------



## odin

limp bizkit break stuff uncensored version - (with pics) - YouTube


----------



## odin

Limp Bizkit-Rollin - YouTube


----------



## odin

Rollin(Urban Assault Vehicle) - Limp Bizkit ft DMX, Method Man, and Redman - YouTube


----------



## odin

Eminem- When The Music Stops ft. D12 (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## odin

Eminem - Lose Yourself (dirty) - YouTube


----------



## odin

Eminem & Cypress Hill- Rap Superstar remix ft Tupac & Corrupt 2008 - YouTube


----------



## odin

2pac - Tupac Holler If Ya Hear Me - YouTube


----------



## odin

2Pac - Representin' 93 - YouTube


----------



## odin

Tupac-Changes - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Rob Baily - Hungry


HUNGRY By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Rob Baily - Try N Hold Me Back


TRY 'N HOLD ME BACK By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Rob Baily - Work, Hustle, Kill


W H K R M X By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Rob Baily - Hold Strong


HOLD STRONG By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Rob Baily - Never Settle


NEVER SETTLE By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good thread Boss. I do listen to metal about 90% of the time, but there's some surprising other music that I like quite a bit.


Sir Paul McCartney & Wings - Listen To What The Man Said [Remastered] [HD] - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good thread...


----------



## turbobusa

Listening to some really old eazy E . Yes my old ass likes me some old school G rap. T


----------



## Marshall

Obviously not a big rap fan  

I remember this one back in the day though, and thought it was pretty tough. One thing I liked about NWA and Eazy E, he had such a unique voice that it was always cool when his part came up. 


N.W.A. - 100 Miles And Runnin' ( Full Uncensored ) [ HD ] 720p ''Full Screen'' - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Linkin Park


Linkin Park - Papercut - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Linkin Park


Linkin Park - Faint - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Linkin Park


Linkin Park - In The End - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Linkin Park


Never back down - Linkin Park - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Marshall said:


> Obviously not a big rap fan
> 
> I remember this one back in the day though, and thought it was pretty tough. One thing I liked about NWA and Eazy E, he had such a unique voice that it was always cool when his part came up.
> 
> N.W.A. - 100 Miles And Runnin' ( Full Uncensored ) [ HD ] 720p ''Full Screen'' - YouTube



The old time Hip Hop


Naughty by Nature-Uptown Anthem - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Achozen


Achozen -Deuces off Babylon AD Sound Track - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

99 PROBLEMS - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

jay z big pimping dirty hq - YouTube


----------



## K1

Some 80s rock...Kick Axe - Nothing's going to stand in our way


KICK AXE 'NOTHING GONNA STAND IN OUR WAY"With Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## K1

NRG - Instruments of Destruction


Instruments of destruction lyrics - YouTube


----------



## K1

Kick Axe - Hunger


Street Fighter x Tekken Cinematic Music Video - Spectre General - Hunger - YouTube


----------



## K1

Now if someone can tell me what 80s anime those three songs are from, you get a cookie

Without having to google them...Just listen to the songs.....


----------



## AtomAnt

K1 said:


> Now if someone can tell me what 80s anime those three songs are from, you get a cookie
> 
> Without having to google them...Just listen to the songs.....



I was a huge transformers fan! I am pretty sure that's where they are from.  Man, and I didn't even live through half the 80's... I had all the toys. Good times.


----------



## ProFIT

Adema


Adema The Way You Like It - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Everlast


Everlast ~ What It's Like (With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Breaking Point


Breaking point - Falling Down LYRICS - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Godsmack


Godsmack-I Stand Alone - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

N.E.R.D.


N.E.R.D. - Rockstar - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Disturbed


Disturbed - down with the sickness - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Disturbed


Disturbed-Ten Thousand Fist - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Disturbed


stupify - disturbed - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

AtomAnt said:


> I was a huge transformers fan! I am pretty sure that's where they are from.  Man, and I didn't even live through half the 80's... I had all the toys. Good times.



Still one of the best animated movies of all time!:headbang:


----------



## K1

AtomAnt said:


> I was a huge transformers fan! I am pretty sure that's where they are from.  Man, and I didn't even live through half the 80's... I had all the toys. Good times.



Good catch bro:sHa_thumb5:


----------



## turbobusa

Cool old vid Marsh. Not in to rap either but some I do like the sound of-just not much of it.
Just listening to Gilmours 1st solo album from 78.A masterpiece.  T


----------



## basskiller

this may be new to some of you.. It's what I call operatic metal ..  
I turned my 16yr daughter on to it.. now her and her friend really dif it.. 

This is a band called Nightwish.  They are huge in Finland.. Now I see them ar two era's first with Tarja Turunen (lead vocals)  who is singing in the first vid. 



Nightwish - 01 Dark Chest of Wonders







 and the new era with  Anette Olzon. ( I believe she also has been replaced???) 


Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautiful - YouTube


----------



## K1

Rob Zombie - Dragula


Rob Zombie - Dragula - YouTube


----------



## K1

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl - YouTube


----------



## K1

Rob Zombie - Superbeast


Rob Zombie - Superbeast - YouTube


----------



## K1

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb


Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb - YouTube


----------



## K1

Rob Zombie and Ozzy Osbourne - Iron Head


Rob Zombie & Ozzy Osbourne - Iron Head - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Trick Daddy


Let´s Go-Lil Jon Feat Trick Daddy And Twista - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Ludacris


Ludacris - Get Back (Uncensored) - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

2Pac


Tupac Hit 'em Up Dirty - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Da Lench Mob


Da Lench Mob-Guerillas in the Mist - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Onyx


Onyx - Slam - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

DMX 


DMX - Ruff Ryders' Anthem (Dirty Remix) {First to be on Youtube} - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

2Pac


2pac - Starin' Through My Rear View (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

2Pac


Hail Mary - Tupac - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Know Your Enemy


Rage Against The Machine: Know Your Enemy - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Bombtrack


Rage Against The Machine - Bombtrack - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Renegades of Funk


Rage Against The Machine - Renegades Of Funk - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Guerrilla Radio 


Rage Against the Machine - Guerrilla Radio - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Killing in the Name


Rage against the machine - Killing in the name Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - Bulls on Parade


Rage Against The Machine: Bulls On Parade - YouTube


----------



## K1

R.A.G.E. - No Shelter


Rage Against the Machine - No Shelter - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Really like rage .some of my younger lifting buds turned me on to them .
T


----------



## AtomAnt

RAGE is one of my staple bands to train to. Something about them just sets me off...it puts me beyond "the zone," I enter a whole new dimension. 

I recently got a few Five Finger Death Punch albums. Definitely worth checking out. I'll try to find some songs on YouTube and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## powders101

Youth of a Nation


Youth Of The Nation - P.O.D. [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Southtown


P.O.D. - Southtown - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Some old Thin lizzy early today. Man I love those songs  southbound  cowboy songfight or fall . T


----------



## powders101

Last Resort


Last Resort (explicit) - Papa Roach - YouTube


----------



## powders101

American Badass


American Bad Ass UNCENSORED - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Devil Without A Cause 


kid rock devil without a cause w/lyrics - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Bawitdaba


Kid Rock - Bawitdaba (Enhanced Video) - YouTube


----------



## SURGE

Some good music in this thread!!


----------



## Magnus82

Not crazy about rap, but these two are pretty damn good!

Cypress Hill - Trouble - YouTube








Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Classic!


Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

I do like me some really old school rap here and there. Cypress is one. T


----------



## Marshall

Devo - Beautiful World - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Man I forgot about them ,. Same guys did whip it?  wow long time ago..T


----------



## Marshall

Haha, ya man ! Devo were pretty cool 'back in the day'


Devo - Peek-A-Boo! - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Thats around the time that band and the fix and clash were big. Very early 80's 
I think.. T


----------



## basskiller

james gang - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Ram Jam - Black Betty - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

this still brings tears to my eyes .. You need to know the reasoning for the song.. 


Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (lyrics y subtitulos en español) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

The greatest riff ever conceived 



Eric Clapton - Layla - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Studio version is much more haunting than live. Always liked Sting's bass line for this song.


The Police - Spirits In The Material World - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Rage Against the Machine - Ghost of Tom Joad - YouTube







Rage brudda....ohhh shit!!!!!


----------



## frizzlefry

Primus: Groundhog's Day - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Ministry - N.W.O. - YouTube







I came for the gear and stayed for the music:devil-smiley-017:


----------



## turbobusa

Damn Bass! Prime Walsh , west, and kay! grew up on those ! 
Nantucket sleighride!... T


----------



## turbobusa

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand The Weather - YouTube







Saw SRV play his last note at alpine valley. He was with Clapton ,Cray and JV's  fabulous thunderbirds. Everyone was "on" that played that night but SRV schooled them all! He was gone a couple hours after his last note.
One of the greatest . T


----------



## turbobusa

2wdesx


----------



## Ironbuilt

Old school Ratt , remember fastway.. ? ..ok now I aged myself..


----------



## turbobusa

Sir Mix A Lot Baby Got Back Best Quality - YouTube








I like it all. T


----------



## turbobusa

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Summertime - YouTube








This is probably one of the most up happy songs I've ever heard.  
This gets me revved up and looking forward to the real thing.
I'ts going to be a great summer here on the southside of Chi.
T


----------



## turbobusa

The Confessor - Joe Walsh - YouTube







cool tune listen... T


----------



## turbobusa

A Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top - YouTube

gotta love the words to this. T


----------



## turbobusa

Johnny Winter And - Jumpin' Jack Flash (live) - YouTube







Great .... T


----------



## turbobusa

1 more 
    

Johnny Winters - Like a Rolling Stone - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

July is only 4 1/2 months away.  Hot weather .  Thanks T


Kool and the Gang- Summer Madness (extended version) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Love it.. Kool and the gang. Now I'm steppin back in time ..


----------



## turbobusa

Yep those hot summer nights in the city riding down lake mich on LSD with a "fine one" in the car listening to that.. .. You still not got the posting vids thing figured out? 
Man it only took me about 2 months. .Here try this. Open another screen
after you minimize the music thread . youtube.com
Ok now in the search bar put in your search of who and what song.
Find the one you want clickon it and make sure it plays. 
Now click below where it says share.
You'll see a box come up with the vid number in blue highlight right click 
now click copy. bring the thread up when your box that you would type in is there right click again now click paste . submit to thread    done. 
That coming from my PC lame ass ..   T


----------



## turbobusa

Great preworkout vid and just a great vid/song. T


Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Great size gaining music... 

Jane's Addiction - Ocean Size (Video) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

One of my absolute favorite musicians. Love the first two solos albums . 
Island has not been listened to enough yet. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sound g and janes addiction . Great picks .. Ok I'm gonna try and follow your posting technology . Lol. First I'm gonna learn the terminology of a computer . Lol. Pisses me off . A 5 yrs old can out skool this cave dweller . And only computer in high school we had was a calculator. And manual type writer. Bet no one know what one looks like . I just aged..but I'm can out squat lots a teens who are showin off. So Im one up. Lol. Thanks T.


----------



## turbobusa

Iron you are too funny-- technology and me in same sentence. Brother I was born 25 yrs too late. Some technology is cool. Miss those days when 
I'll call you when I get home . No cell phones no idiots driving 40 in the fastlane texting. Miss the simplicity of the 60's and 70's . Once you figure out posting vids it will be fast and easy. In the meantime here is some janes I like .


Jane's Addiction - Had a dad - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Almost tossed the guitar player for SG out of a big venue in 93-94.
Had no credentials . I started to launch him (nicely) when he said I'm the guitar
player! we straightened it out quickly. Dude was super cool . Said well I know
no one's getting back here that shouldn't be. T  
This came out a after that "incident".  Funny shit. T


Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Here ya go Iron  
    

Cheap Trick - Downed - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Ironbuilt  here is one more from the best CT album... T


----------



## xmen1234

Kanye West - Clique ft. Big Sean & Jay-Z (Explicit) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Kanye  grew up very close to where we live. Wife loves that sound. 
Cool. T


----------



## turbobusa

Eazy E - Real Muthaphukkin G's + LYRICS IN DESCRIPTION - YouTube







Old school.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..yeah love it all. I'm about ready to install a payphone on my porch with a rotary dial I picked up at a estate sale.. I can make a dime a call and give friends a history lesson at same time. Remember the "pager" days.. If u werent hippin one u weren't shit but the older generation considered u a drug dealer....  Now for some early van halen when eddy could hit it good..thanks t .


----------



## turbobusa

Ironbuilt here is one for you pimpin on the beach this summer..T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original) - YouTube








This is for atom since he's contest sexy he says... Turbo I may have devirgined from computer stupidity if this works.. Now I'm too dam sexy for my iPad bro..

Everyone stop what ure doing. History is made now watch out you tube ib in the freaking house .. Holla..lol..


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Ironbuilt here is one for you pimpin on the beach this summer..T



Lol.Turbo ure acting like the old me and postin nothin.. Hahahaha. Redo .. Holla back..


----------



## turbobusa

turbobusa said:


> Ironbuilt here is one for you pimpin on the beach this summer..T



ah sheeit! Here ya go  Curtis Mayfield - Superfly - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Curtis mayfly!  Omg.. Now that's awesome.. 

Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg - Nuthin' But A G Thang - YouTube







Here some for u east coast gangstas .. Smooth...


----------



## turbobusa

Biggie Smalls - You're Nobody (Til Somebody Kills You) - YouTube






This was my fav....... great artist ..... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

One more b smalls cause he's cool

Biggie Smalls ft. Puff Daddy and Lil' Kim - Notorious B.I.G. - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Eminem - Til The Day Ft. 50 Cent , The Game & 2Pac [ New 2013 ] HQ - YouTube


----------



## LuKiFeR

I cant post a video right now...

But how about...
-Summertime in the L.B.C-The Dove Shack

-From Ruthless to Deathrow-The D.O.C


----------



## Ironbuilt

Have the girl give back laptop lukifer..lol
Just bs n ..


----------



## turbobusa

Brother Louie - Stories - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The Cars - Let's Go (Midnight Special) - YouTube







The Cars can never be the same w/out the great Benjamin Orr, RIP.


----------



## Marshall

BEE GEES - You Should Be Dancing


----------



## turbobusa

Repost.  One of those days today in one of those places. 
 a t-shirt a pile of teddy bears a bottle of hennesy , remy, this cycle repeats itself here week in and week out . Sad foolish waste of life.... T


----------



## turbobusa

Rolling Stones-Waiting On A Friend - YouTube






   sometimes a good buddy trumps all... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Estro check .. Lol.. Great deep words of truth..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pitbull Performs "Don't Stop the Party" - THE X FACTOR USA 2012 - YouTube







Kinda felt like this other nite.lol


----------



## Bfit247

*Shinedown- Bully*

One of my favorites bands! All the music is great! Plus they are fucking awesome live




Shinedown - Bully (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Bfit247

*EDM- Electronic Dance Music*

KREWELLA- Killin' It

This how I get my cardio in! Plus sick beats to lift hard!




Krewella - Killin' It [OFFICIAL VIDEO - HD] - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba (Woodstock 99) Must See!!! - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Guns N' Roses - Live And Let Die - Live Tokyo 1992 [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Guns N' Roses_ You could be mine (Tokyo '92) HD HQ - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Buckcherry - Lit Up  (Live at Woodstock '99 1999-07-23) HQ - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Motley Crue-Same Old Situation - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotta havem too BK

Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye Live '82 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

GW rollin with the theme..

Great White-Face The Day - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Angels (Angel City)-Marseilles - YouTube


----------



## d2r2ddd

Arch enemy-Under the Black Flag we March
[ame]http://youtu.be/p1SlcO0Fikc[/ame]


----------



## basskiller

DEATH ANGEL - River of Rapture - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Bass Allmans playing here (chi) soon. No dwayne of course but I believe 
greg and dickies betts. Love allman music. T


----------



## turbobusa

Frank Zappa - I Am The Slime - 1973 - YouTube






  watch this video


----------



## turbobusa

Frank Zappa, Dirty love [Over-nite sensation] - YouTube






     woke up in a "mood"


----------



## turbobusa

Golden earring - Twilight zone - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Golden Earring - Radar Love (Studio Version) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Luscious Jackson - "Mood Swing" - YouTube






   For all the crazy bitches out there...T


----------



## Bfit247

*Awolnation-Sail*


Awolnation - Sail - Unlimited Gravity Remix - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Gary Numan peforming "Cars" on KCRW - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Debbie Harry, hotter than Madonna in their primes and 10x the singer !


Blondie. Heart of Glass at The Midnight Special - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great vid right here. Devo were more influential than they're given credit for.


Devo - "Beautiful World" - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good stuff here. Red head still smoking hot...  


The B-52s - Rock Lobster (Sessions) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

This was different when it came out back in '81. Influential stuff for the day. Hard to get much cuter than Tina Weymouth for a rock chick ! 


Tom Tom Club - Genius Of Love (Live @ Summer Sonic '09) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey T and Marsh. You guys get your groove on to this?  I did.. 


Chic & Sister Sledge - We Are Family (Live At The Budokan) - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

AC/DC - Hells Bells - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

'79 Pirates ! We Are The Family !! Pops, Scrap Iron, Teke, The Cobra, coolest uniforms of the time. Hell ya, some squatchy stuff right there, good times, good memories !


----------



## turbobusa

QUEENSRYCHE - SILENT LUCIDITY - YouTube






       hey CL   uncle Ace


----------



## turbobusa

Willie Nelson - Funny How Time Slips Away - YouTube

One more for one of the greatest men I've known. For Ace and Johnnie.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam right!!!  Some way cool tunes.. thanks!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Always enjoy johnny, what an artist he was and is..

Johnny Cash-Walk The Line - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

IB hurt was probably one of my all time favorites. Who doesn't love the man in black


----------



## basskiller

Old Stevie  With Blind Faith 


Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

With Traffic  


Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Live 72 (Full Song) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

On his own, But song is from his Traffic days 


Steve Winwood - Dear Mr. Fantasy - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Eric Clapton 

 Yardbirds 


Yardbirds - "Shape of things" - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Eric / Cream 


Cream- Sunshine of Your Love - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

http:// http://www.youtube.com/user/CrossfadeVEVORemember this one?
Crossfade - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Eric / Derek and the Dominos


LITTLE WING (1970) by Derek and the Dominos live - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Here is a great one!


300 - Manowar - Spartan Warriors - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

two of the greatest hits he ever produced.. 
First has the best beginning rif of any song ever!!! 


Eric Clapton - Layla HD 1080p - Live Madison Square Garden - YouTube








Second came out of tragedy.. But equally as good and heartfelt!! 

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

little blues from Robin Trower - One of my cherished albums (yes I have the vinyl, 8 track, cassette,  and cd) 


ROBIN TROWER - Bridge Of Sighs (1974 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned - San Francisco 1975 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

LESLIE WEST Of MOUNTAIN - Mississippi Queen - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

HOLD STRONG By Rob Bailey and The Hustle Standard - YouTube






.   

This would be great for an Anasci motivational vid.  Plus he is married to Dana Linn Bailey!


----------



## basskiller

Ram Jam - Black Betty - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

The song that always stuck with me and the movie that made me first start riding bikes..  


Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Saigon Kick - Body Bags - YouTube







 OK I'm done --- Body Bags!!!!!


----------



## basskiller

@ 1:20 in that last video, the chick on the back of the bike is showing her tits


----------



## Big-John

basskiller said:


> @ 1:20 in that last video, the chick on the back of the bike is showing her tits



You my friend have some good taste in music! :headbang:


----------



## Big-John

Not to many people ever heard of this song..  :headbang:


Helmet & House Of Pain - Just Another Victim - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

Alessio Nero Argento - What About You? - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

Epic Score - They Hit Without Warning (Edward Bradshaw - Epic Action & Adventure Vol.11) - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

Creed-Time Studio Version - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

Creed - Higher (Video) - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Off the Blackfoot Strikes album -Wishing Well 

we used to see these guys all the time at the bar  


Blackfoot - Wishing Well (live '82) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein - YouTube






 Edgar Winter with Rick Derringer on lead guitar 

This song was actually made up from several different songs that were started but never finished.. so EW just melded them into Frankenstein


----------



## turbobusa

Blackfoot - Highway Song (Studio Version) - YouTube







Bass I love BF


----------



## turbobusa

and these guys too    
    

The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

cvrazxy ass albinos gotta love em    
    

Johnny Winters - Like a Rolling Stone - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Dewar one of mty fav voices with one of my fav guitars   RT
robin trower - spellbound.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain (Live 1971) - YouTube







Bass  time sure goes by quick......T


----------



## turbobusa

for geezers like me   
    

Peter Frampton, Leslie West, Mississippi Queen, The Paramount, June 23 2013 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Neil Young - My my, hey hey (Out of the blue) - YouTube







I like this song with this video. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Neil Young - My my, hey hey (Out of the blue) - YouTube
> 
> I like this song with this video. T



Awesome find.... cool T..


----------



## turbobusa

Rollins Band - Disconnect - YouTube






         HR  Cool dude.. trained over at quads.
..T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotta love Clearance Turbobusa!

Clarence Carter - Strokin - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

You know how many unplanned pregnancies that song caused at wedding receptions?Me neither but you know its a bunch. Cool one IB... T


----------



## turbobusa

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin - YouTube






Loved this as a highschool kid and still do. just like p---y and the gym.


----------



## turbobusa

Blackfoot- Highway song - YouTube







Love these guys.


----------



## Big-John

WHAT I LIVE FOR by Rob Bailey & The Hustle Standard - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Remember The Name - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY" - YouTube







For us older folks.   When you are city locked all the time this takes on some real meaning......Thx    T


----------



## turbobusa

Eazy E - Nobody Move - YouTube






     or this   Though I do like  ole EZ


----------



## turbobusa

David Lee Roth - Damn Good - YouTube

For the vets still jamming in the gym after all these years ..........T


----------



## PRIDE

Undisputed 3 - Dolor Showcase - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Yuri Boyka-Remember the name - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

For Melody. My first love.  1961-2015  rest in peace baby......... 



https://youtu.be/S4v-_p5dU34


----------



## MattG

Great tune. Used to be able to play it note for note on guitar. What's the significance of the dates 1961-2015? I must have missed something?

Oh, nevermind. You're high school sweetheart passed away or something bro? Sorry to hear that man


----------



## turbobusa

My ist wife mother of my 3 oldest kids passed suddenly on sept 12th.
Kids took it hard and i did too/am. That was our song when I was 15 
long time ago. We both came from difficult backgrounds.
She would have been 54 on the 28th. Her services were last friday.
Thx  , T.......


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> My ist wife mother of my 3 oldest kids passed suddenly on sept 12th.
> Kids took it hard and i did too/am. That was our song when I was 15
> long time ago. We both came from difficult backgrounds.
> She would have been 54 on the 28th. Her services were last friday.
> Thx  , T.......




Brother you know I'm here to talk if you need to


----------



## Marshall

I'm going to squeeze this one into the metal thread. Not heavy by today's standards, but let's face it, in 1976 this was pretty heavy and 'hardcore' to some degree.

Where to start? The biggest band in the world for about 2-3 years (1976-1978), there's a lot to like about KISS in that era. 

2 of their greatest songs. Deuce, which still is a magnificent hard rock song over 40 years later, which includes one of the greatest rock 'n roll/metal screams of all time by Gene Simmons at about 2:39. 

I included Strutter, which is an underrated power chord song with absolutely beautiful solo's by Ace. Ace imo was a very underrated guitarist and took a back seat to pretty much every other high profile lead player of the late 70's. But for my money his solo's were perfectly written into the song, and like fine wine just very smooth and incredibly fitting.

Just listen to how beautiful the solo's are in these 2 songs. They will hook you.
Deuce, one of the greatest hard rock songs every written and Strutter, Ace at his absolute best.

I know our old friend T would get a kick out of these and it would bring back some good memories for him. I hope he's smiling seeing this post !  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR3AV9vA4eA


----------



## aon1

gym got me in a mood tonight

[ame]https://youtu.be/ZpUYjpKg9KY[/ame]


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/BE9CXWV1alg[/ame]


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/GD6gKjtpkFM[/ame]


----------



## aon1

https://youtu.be/-u-HCHCuHMg














ok im done or ill be in the bar raising hell by tonight


----------



## *Bio*

I'm a metal/rock guy.  I've really been into Clutch lately...they've had some different sounds over the years...nothing too heavy but some good bluesy rock.

Clutch - Opossum Minister - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoOMLeYqwXo







Clutch - The Rapture of Riddley Walker - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeP6yVs60aQ







Clutch - Electric Worry - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAHO-trROm8







These two songs are a little heavier...

Clutch - The Swollen Goat - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyGAhyzqwcw







Clutch - La Curandera - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QLikWM2aE








The singer Neil Fallon has another band called The Company Band...here's a few songs from them.

The Company Band - Fortune's A Mistress - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_9ajVuur38







The Company Band - It's A Confusing World - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNRwzkUWGZU







The Company Band - Djinn and Pentatonic - 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTHrF60salg


----------



## aon1

That clutch reminds me of another band I just can't place who it is


----------



## *Bio*

This is my favorite song by Crobot...Night of The Sacrifice.  It's a heavy, funky, groove.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_X2Rghy0TA


----------

